# anyone have an extra color sreco flex head laying around that they wanna sell?



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

got my flex head stuck in a vent the other day and hyper extended it, now its shot, anyone know a decent place to buy a replacement or repair, for my dinosaur thanks!


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Anyone???


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I think this guys been trying to unload his camera for quite a while. Maybe shoot him a lowball offer?

http://cgi.ebay.com/SRECO-B-W-Sewer...502?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b5d81f96







Paul


----------



## 74f100 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yep,,,,, Not sure if it works or not yet. 

see pics at another thread I started. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f10/how-identify-sewer-camera-13975/

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

How much u want for it? Pm me and we'll figure something out


----------

